# The Halloween Copycat: Unsolved Fear



## Abishai100 (Aug 1, 2017)

This fictional fright-tale (most likely my final one) was inspired by the goosebumps-atmospheric films _Halloween_, _The Craigslist Killer_, _American Psycho_, and _The Bourne Identity_.


====

Cindy sat for hours and hours in front of her laptop in her college dormitory at Yale University. She was now a sophomore and was studying psychology and literature (double-major) but spent most of her free time surfing on Facebook (like a zombie!). Cindy considered for a moment the possibility that she was 'addicted' to Facebook but continued to do her daily 'Internet-zombie' deed. One day, Cindy noticed a strange post on the _Halloween_ (John Carpenter) fan-film page on Facebook by a man claiming he was going to dress up as Michael Myers (the eerie masked psychotic serial-killer from the film) and do 'copycat crimes.'

This odd post by this man (named John Harold) intrigued Cindy, as she realized her daily monotony and addictive mindless Facebook-surfing would be momentarily interrupted (spiritually at least!) by perusing the profile-page of this odd man named John Harold. Cindy assumed Mr. Harold was obviously being facetious about performing 'copycat crimes' that Halloween modelled after Michael Myers, so she sent Mr. Harold a friend-request (he was a man who appeared to be in his early 30s and was quite attractive!). Cindy was a fan of comic books and remembered an issue of Batman (DC Comics) in which a 'vigilante-copycat' claiming to be Batman turned out to be a very handsome socialite who wanted to drum up positive publicity for the real Batman.

John Harold accepted Cindy's friend-request. Cindy started posting on Mr. Harold's wall, writing little flirtatious comments such as, "I'm so bored today, surfing on Facebook on my laptop in my Yale dorm, Mr. Harold!" and "So, I guess you're going to dress up as Michael Myers this Halloween and maybe give some pretty young ladies some 'harmless goosebumps'...Mr. Cutie!" Mr. Harold never really responded to Cindy's comments on his wall with anything long or meaningful and would simply say he liked her flirtatious comments and sometimes, he'd add something like, "Michael Myers likes you, Cindy!" Cindy wondered why Mr. Harold was so interested with toying around with the 'cinematic identity' of Michael Myers but decided it was a simple 'mentalism game.'

After about three months of 'flirting' with John Harold on Facebook, Cindy felt less like a 'Facebook-zombie.' During one of her psychology classes (at Yale), Cindy learned of a condition of 'copycat psychology' in which the criminally-minded afflicted individual will actually go to elaborate lengths to prove he/she has no intention whatsoever to perform any kind of 'copycat deed' and then will go ahead and do the deed! Cindy felt shivers go down her spine, as she wondered if John Harold's insistent comments that he would 'copycat' Michael Myers could be masking the true criminal intentions of a real psycho! When Cindy got back to her dorm, she logged onto her Facebook page quickly and went to Mr. Harold's profile-page and wrote on his wall, "I'm sorry I kept flirting with you, John, as I had no intention to make any emotional advances towards you, and I hope you will not go through with your 'deadly' deed of 'copycatting' Michael Myers this Halloween! Fare thee well, Facebook pal!"

Halloween arrived, and Cindy was home after a brief visit to her sorority's Halloween party. Cindy had dressed up as a dairy-maid and was back in her dorm and wondered if she should log onto her Facebook page. Just then, Cindy looked out her window and saw a man standing outside (dressed as Michael Myers!) and holding a cell phone in one hand and a large knife in the other. Cindy wondered if the man was a Yale student in a festive get-up, but she got the eerie feeling it was John Harold, so she quickly logged onto her Facebook page and went to Mr. Harold's profile-page. To her horror, she discovered that right under her last post on John Harold's wall (in which she did bid him farewell), Mr. Harold replied with the ominously eerie comment, "You can't say goodbye to Michael Myers, Cindy...he has every intention to scare you at Yale this fateful Halloween...since you believe in him!"

====


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 2, 2017)

Abishai100 said:


> This fictional fright-tale (most likely my final one) was inspired by the goosebumps-atmospheric films _Halloween_, _The Craigslist Killer_, _American Psycho_, and _The Bourne Identity_.
> 
> 
> ====
> ...



Why did you say "most likely my final one"?  I rather liked this one.  Though I would have ended it with him posting a photo of her as she looked out at him.


----------

